# Attention All Mech Mod Users



## Riaz (20/2/14)

can you please list below:

- what make batteries you are using 
- size
- mAh
- amp limit
- how long it lasts you
- any other info you would like to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

What you will generally find when people respond is that they completely overcompensate when it comes to the Battery's amp rating - 30A batteries are complete overkill, but I, like most vapers would rather be safe than sorry - plus if you are not pushing the amp limit on your battery, it tends to last a lot longer


----------



## devdev (20/2/14)

- 1x AW IMR, 3x Panasonic NCR18650B, 4x Efest IMR
- All 18650
- AW & Efest 1600 Mah, Panasonic 3300 Mah
- AW & Efest - 30 Amp draw, Panasonic 5 Amp/ 6.5 Amp (Various sources, can't get a straight answer)
- AW not sure, Efest around 6 hours of use, Panasonic - lasts a full day in the SVD using PTII and 1.8/2.2 Ohms
Other info: The Panasonics are not safe chemistry - they explode and burn if you abuse them. IMR cells have much lower Mah rating but only vent gas if abused.

Derick is on the money, rather leave yourself a little extra room in terms of the amp draw, the less work on the battery the happier the cell. I would skip the Panasonics if you are going for mech mods. They are acceptable for SVDs or other regulated devices as they have overload protection built in

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

Ii've got 2 x aw imr. Rated for 10a. These are 2000mah, so last me a whole day.
Then i've got 3 x efest rated for 30a. These only last me till aboit 16h00. At home inwill swop them out with a fresh one, and use that till the next morning before work. Take a fresh one for the office.
For my electronics, i use a bunch of laptop panasonics, sony's, and sansuis


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> can you please list below:
> 
> - what make batteries you are using
> - size
> ...



AW IMR & MNKE IMR 
18490 & 18650
1100 (11 amp), 1500 (30 amp), 1600 (24 amp) & 2000 (10 amp). 
Depends on the mAh and the load you put on them. I change once a day on average.

Have read of so many regulated mods where the overloading protection is not working. Especially the Innokin products. So, if you go below 1.2 ohms on regulated mods, my recommendation would still be the safer IMRs. Otherwise, the batteries with the best all-purpose specifications for a regulated mod are the Panasonic or Orbtronic NCR18650PD or PF series (both 2900mah). These are high-drain, safe-chemistry hybrid batteries with a 10 amp limit.


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

Speaking of orbtronic... They are on my want list. They don't offer 30A, however the 20A they have have less voltage drop than any other battery on the market. In other words, more detectable output on that masterpiece coil of yours than any other battery can offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

thanks guys.

really informative 

so is there a general set of batteries i can get to use in both SVD and mech mod?


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)

Get the AW's from CVS or the Efests from Skyblue.
Both will be more than enough.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> really informative
> 
> so is there a general set of batteries i can get to use in both SVD and mech mod?


CVS's AW batteries are normally 2000 mAh, which can not do low sub-ohm. The Skyblue efests are 1600 mAh and 30 amps so they can take a hammering. Same with CVS's MNKEs - 1500 mAh. So, the 2000 mAh will last a bit longer, and if you stay around 0.7 ohms are great. The Efests and MNKEs will last a bit shorter, but can do down to 0.3 ohms. The Efests and MNKEs are flat tops. The AWs are button tops. The Reos, at this stage before the sub-ohm kit due in middle March, prefer button tops. All of these batteries are the best for mechs and perfect for the SVD as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

thanks @Matthee 

im not sure if i will be going down to 0.3ohms  i kinda like it around 1.5-1.8 on the SVD. with a mech im convince things will be different- then i can venture deeper down the ohms hole.

but it seems that its between the efest and MNKE.

i think ill need to get one of each rather, and a decent charger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Just a side note, I see efest is working on some new purple range batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

I esp like the 18500 one - they are penlight size, so that should lead to some nice maglight size mec mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

Derick said:


> Just a side note, I see efest is working on some new purple range batteries


Me likes that 2500 mAh, at 35A wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Me likes that 2500 mAh, at 35A wow!


yeah, that looks kickass - 2500 mAh should last quite a while - my only worry is going to be cost - that would be the only high amp high mAh battery around and I think they are going to milk it for all it's worth

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SunRam (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> AW IMR & MNKE IMR
> 18490 & 18650
> 1100 (11 amp), 1500 (30 amp), 1600 (24 amp) & 2000 (10 amp).
> Depends on the mAh and the load you put on them. I change once a day on average.
> ...


The NCR18650PD's and PF's are not IMR or any other safer chemistry batteries, but is LiNiCoAl, and these are not recommended to be used in mech mods. It does have a 10A limit though.


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (21/2/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> really informative
> 
> so is there a general set of batteries i can get to use in both SVD and mech mod?


In general, just buy IMR batteries (safer chemistry). In case something goes wrong, it won't be catastrophic like with ICR's be they proteced or not. The protection mechanism in protected ICR's have been know to fail. You can use IMR's in mechs and regulated mods all the same. IMR batteries generally have a lower mah rating, and at the 30+A rating, the highest currently being SONY US18650VTC4 @ 2100mah and the new purple Efest @ 2500 mah mentioned earlier in the thread. Most people wont need the 30A or 35A rating, but it gives a nice safety net. Most of my builds pull well under 10A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

SunRam said:


> In general, just buy IMR batteries (safer chemistry). In case something goes wrong, it won't be catastrophic like with ICR's be they proteced or not. The protection mechanism in protected ICR's have been know to fail. You can use IMR's in mechs and regulated mods all the same. IMR batteries generally have a lower mah rating, and at the 30+A rating, the highest currently being SONY US18650VTC4 @ 2100mah and the new purple Efest @ 2500 mah mentioned earlier in the thread. Most people wont need the 30A or 35A rating, but it gives a nice safety net. Most of my builds pull well under 10A.



lovely stuff, thanks @SunRam


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

There you have it @Riaz. Great feedback indeed. Loved your chirp about "going down ohms hole". LOL i thought that was so funny.

I think with batteries you mustn't skimp. Buy the best you can afford.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

hi guys, so how important are the magnets for the nemesis?

what is its purpose exactly?


----------



## SunRam (24/2/14)

Hey, not important at all, but it makes the firing switch, which is notoriously crunchy, a little smoother. You mostly need 3 magnets to get the same firmness as the original spring, depending of course on the strength of the magnets. You want to alternate the polarity of the 3 magnets, to get the best result. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

Derick said:


> Just a side note, I see efest is working on some new purple range batteries


Any chance of getting button tops as opposed to flat tops?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Hey, not important at all, but it makes the firing switch, which is notoriously crunchy, a little smoother. You mostly need 3 magnets to get the same firmness as the original spring, depending of course on the strength of the magnets. You want to alternate the polarity of the 3 magnets, to get the best result.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



cool, shot @SunRam


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Any chance of getting button tops as opposed to flat tops?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


 For some reason efest doesn't do button top in their high drain batteries - not that I could find in any case - check it out http://www.efestpower.com/


----------



## RawRam_cpt (24/2/14)

I have a rotation of 2 x MNKE 20AMP and 2 x Efest 30AMP, all 18650 and bought from CVS and Skyblue... Swap out once in the afternoon and once just before bed. I charge at 3.7 to prolong overall life. Builds are usually between .8-1.2 ohm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> I have a rotation of 2 x MNKE 20AMP and 2 x Efest 30AMP, all 18650 and bought from CVS and Skyblue... Swap out once in the afternoon and once just before bed. I charge at 3.7 to prolong overall life. Builds are usually between .8-1.2 ohm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Yep, people are so used to the old Ni-Cd batteries that you had to drain completely and then charge overnight that they think the same holds true for these batteries, whereas in fact they will last longer if you don't charge them fully and also not let them drain fully

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> I have a rotation of 2 x MNKE 20AMP and 2 x Efest 30AMP, all 18650 and bought from CVS and Skyblue... Swap out once in the afternoon and once just before bed. I charge at 3.7 to prolong overall life. Builds are usually between .8-1.2 ohm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



howsit @RawRam_cpt which charger to have that you can set the charge rate?


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> hi guys, so how important are the magnets for the nemesis?
> 
> what is its purpose exactly?



Magnets replace the springs in your switch giving it a very smooth throw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/2/14)

> howsit @@RawRam_cpt which charger to have that you can set the charge rate?



Nah, I check the voltage with a tank-o-meter and then change the batteries once the one being used hits 3.7v (they usually come off the charger at 4.1v) Charge using a Nitecore i4.


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Where would one use a button vs a flat top bettery. I have a Zmax mini and needvto buy more batteties...but it looks like both would work

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Where would one use a button vs a flat top bettery. I have a Zmax mini and needvto buy more batteties...but it looks like both would work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Yes, both should work. The Reos at the moment prefer button tops - think that is where @Zegee's comment comes from.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

so flat/button tops will work in all mods?

electronic and mech?


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/2/14)

> so flat/button tops will work in all mods?
> 
> electronic and mech?



That would rely entirely on the mech/mod in question. As @Matthee notes concerning Reos which prefer button-tops in their current configuration... This could also affect other minor things, as a button top with a slightly longer battery will result in a switch with a slightly longer throw in a Nemesis etc... In general though, both should work, unless stated otherwise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

I just found some flat tops don't work in all my chargers. My ultrafire for instance does not make connection on the + side.
I need to do some weird hqck with staples. Break of about 4 or 5 stables. Bend the legs in. The stick that between the battery, and charger untill it makes connection.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I just found some flat tops don't work in all my chargers. My ultrafire for instance does not make connection on the + side.
> I need to do some weird hqck with staples. Break of about 4 or 5 stables. Bend the legs in. The stick that between the battery, and charger untill it makes connection.



mcGuyver style


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

I buy no chargers or batteries with "fire" in the name. From all accounts they are of inferior quality.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I buy no chargers or batteries with "fire" in the name. From all accounts they are of inferior quality.


Yip. This charger came from pre ecig days. Came with a powerful flashlight and 2 panasonic batteries.
One channel died a few weeks after i got it. Now using it at work in case of emergency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/2/14)

> I buy no chargers or batteries with "fire" in the name. From all accounts they are of inferior quality.



Yup. Same goes for batteries.


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I buy no chargers or batteries with "fire" in the name. From all accounts they are of inferior quality.


SO which one of these should i buy??
http://vapemob.co.za/product/imr-3-7v-batteries/
http://vapemob.co.za/product/firetrust-18350-li-ion-3-7v-1200mah/

Or where else would i be able to get 18350 batteries in SA?


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> SO which one of these should i buy??
> http://vapemob.co.za/product/imr-3-7v-batteries/
> http://vapemob.co.za/product/firetrust-18350-li-ion-3-7v-1200mah/
> 
> Or where else would i be able to get 18350 batteries in SA?



@Oupa from Vapour Mountain has the Samsung 18650 so he may have the 18350 as well. Pop him a PM, I am sure he wont mind.


----------



## TylerD (25/2/14)

@Cape vaping supplies might have some AW 18350's.


----------



## SunRam (25/2/14)

Both o


Rex Smit said:


> SO which one of these should i buy??
> http://vapemob.co.za/product/imr-3-7v-batteries/
> http://vapemob.co.za/product/firetrust-18350-li-ion-3-7v-1200mah/
> 
> Or where else would i be able to get 18350 batteries in SA?


The Trustfire is ICR with higher capacity, and the blue one is a generic IMR with lower capacity. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of those for my mods, I'm erring on the side of caution with batteries, and only use brand named IMR batteries (like AW, Panasonic, Sony, Efest) for regulated and mech mods.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Both o
> 
> The Trustfire is ICR with higher capacity, and the blue one is a generic IMR with lower capacity. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of those for my mods, I'm erring on the side of caution with batteries, and only use brand named IMR batteries (like AW, Panasonic, Sony, Efest) for regulated and mech mods.



what about MNKE ?


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

So where do i get some locally? asked CVS and VM..waiting for a reply...anywhere else


----------



## SunRam (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> what about MNKE ?


MNKE is a great brand, but their mah are very low, I prefer high A and high mah


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

SunRam said:


> The Trustfire is ICR with higher capacity, and the blue one is a generic IMR with lower capacity. Personally, I wouldn't buy any of those for my mods, I'm erring on the side of caution with batteries, and only use brand named IMR batteries (like AW, Panasonic, Sony, Efest) for regulated and mech mods.





Riaz said:


> what about MNKE ?





Rex Smit said:


> So where do i get some locally? asked CVS and VM..waiting for a reply...anywhere else


I agree with @SunRam above, but would add MNKE to his list of "safe" brands. 
Very difficult to get locally. VapeMob used to stock them, but probably got too expensive. If CVS does not have stock, ask him to import some.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/2/14)

> So where do i get some locally? asked CVS and VM..waiting for a reply...anywhere else



And you've hit the same ceiling with local e-tailers as the rest of us. The local selection is barely there and importing is risky given the amount of fake batteries floating around.

I really (read: R E A L L Y) wish our local suppliers would pick up more trusted brand name and mech safe batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

SunRam said:


> MNKE is a great brand, but their mah are very low, I prefer high A and high mah



so the mah is how 'long' the battery will last you?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/2/14)

not really important, its to replace the spring in the switch , smother more responsive switch


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> smother more responsive switch



is this english LOL

what does it mean?


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> is this english LOL
> 
> what does it mean?



Die knoppie gaan doeksag loop 

We just did the 3 magnet install on a colleagues nemesis. The button just works better with minimal effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> so the mah is how 'long' the battery will last you?



Yeah, mah stands for milli-ampere hours iirc

so a 650mah should last 6.5hrs of continuous use, i.e. you hold the button down for 6.5hrs


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yeah, mah stands for milli-ampere hours iirc
> 
> so a 650mah should last 6.5hrs of continuous use, i.e. you hold the button down for 6.5hrs



You also need to take into consideration the resistance.

Nice explanation here
http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co...attery-might-last-before-it-needs-a-recharge/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

nice one @Tornalca 

so the higher the mah the better?


----------



## SunRam (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @Tornalca
> 
> so the higher the mah the better?


For sure


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @Tornalca
> 
> so the higher the mah the better?



Well it will last longer.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

anyone interested in a group buy here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Efest-High-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27df07717a


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> anyone interested in a group buy here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Efest-High-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27df07717a



I would have been keen but already waiting for a 3 pack of these. 

http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawRam_cpt (25/2/14)

Yup! Smart money's on a group buy of Sony VTC4. Hybrid so high mah and amp rating and low internal resistance... The current standard. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (25/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I would have been keen but already waiting for a 3 pack of these.
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 Pity they are out of stock


----------



## Tornalca (25/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Pity they are out of stock



It was on a huge sale so we jumped on it pretty quick. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (25/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> It was on a huge sale so we jumped on it pretty quick.


Awesome spot then!


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Ok...so everyone is out of stock fo the 18350s, and i need some by next week tuesday(latest)...so i will be taking the road less travelled and getting the Trustfire's from Vapemob...(crap..i hope they have stock)


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Ok...so everyone is out of stock fo the 18350s, and i need some by next week tuesday(latest)...so i will be taking the road less travelled and getting the Trustfire's from Vapemob...(crap..i hope they have stock)



Don't rely on the site to determine if stock is available as they tend to take a bit of time to update stock levels online. Rather call in and ask Fatima if they have stock.


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

called ...no answer...will keep trying..


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> called ...no answer...will keep trying..



They only open at 9am

Operating hours are 9am-6pm Monday to Friday and 9am-4pm on Saturdays, closed Sundays and public holidays.


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> called ...no answer...will keep trying..



They open at 9 and close at 6.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

damn...thats like 10 more minutes....the suspense is killing me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

if I knew you wanted fire batts I would have given you 2 for free. just gave them away yesterday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Hey guys, 

Thought this might be of some interest:


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Good info for the not so technical minded - a must see for 1'st time mech modders & coil builders


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Thanks, @BhavZ - have made that a sticky under General Modding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

so how many of you, after using a mech mod still own an electronic one?

reason im asking is coz, since i got my nemesis i have touched my svd.

any one experience the same?

do you use both mech and electronic?


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

I still use both

I mech stays at home and waits for me to give it some good loving at the end of the day.

My SVD is my ADV on weekdays at work. The weekends my mech stays by my side.


----------



## JB1987 (11/4/14)

I mostly use the Nemesis, but I still have the SVD. When I build a new coil I'll first run it on the SVD for a bit to make sure everything is 100% before putting it on the Nemesis, also I'll have the dripper on the SVD and Kayfun on the Nemesis. Currently the Nemesis/Kayfun combo has become my all day device.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/14)

I tried an electronic mod for a bit then got a mech. I now have 4 and haven't thought of buying an electronic

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

I've given my electronic one to the PIF master, not looking back. Will definitely look at it again when the Rhino is released.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

I have a Zmax mini that I use an Aerotank on otherwise it is all mech for me.


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

hmmm ok cool

thought i was the only one LOL

im thinking now of getting another tank for the svd as the russian and nemi are now inseparable.

what would you guys recommend?


----------



## SunRam (11/4/14)

Same here, "donated" svd to my wife, only mechs for me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> hmmm ok cool
> 
> thought i was the only one LOL
> 
> ...


The nice thing about the SVD is that you can run commercial tanks on it. I run my mpt3 on the SVD and RBA on mech


----------



## CraftyZA (11/4/14)

Lost my SVD
Lent zmax to acquaintance
sold evic

But still puff on the zmax from time to time. (when not used by co-worker)
I must add, I will not be able to satisfy my cravings with just an electronic.


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Lost my SVD
> Lent zmax to acquaintance
> sold evic
> 
> ...


What setup are you running at the moment?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

I'm still an electronic mod fanatic... I have the Nemesis and the Magneto but don't really have a decent device to put on them yet... awaiting international vape mail.

But since getting my 2 Sigelei Mods the SVD and the SID have taken a back seat.

And of course Erica the REO leads the pack!


----------



## CraftyZA (11/4/14)

Day to day is nimbus on nemesis. Weekends and at night i use the GG setup.
Not keen on traveling with my expensive gear. So they stay at hime


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

Reo mechs mostly, but do prefer some fruit juices in tanks - so use the SVD with Aerotank/Nautilus from time to time.


----------



## Tom (11/4/14)

I use the SVD with the Kayfun for long distance driving, at work the Nemesis with the Igo-L and for the relaxing times the King Mod with the Origen. Happy with this setup. I might get another mech sometime soon, for another possible buy of an RBA. tossed my rebuilt Evods for good last week after missioning with it and then the juices tasted awful....used those for long distance driving before.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (11/4/14)

this thread made me look again at another mech...I am considering the Vanilla mod. I watched 3 youtube clips, 2 from Germany and one by Todd....all 3 were raving about the looks with the Origin. The one clip was done including Volt drop testing, and it is very low. On a 0.25 ohm coil it fired under load at 3.8V and with a 1.6 ohm coil it was 4.08V. And that is for a mod that comes under 100 euros excellent. I feel that I need to be spoiled for Easter 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/4/14)

http://www.toddsreviews.com/2013/09/the-vanilla-mod-by-smok-e-mountain-mech.html

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (12/4/14)

Looks like a really solid mod. And the styling is great!


----------



## Hein510 (12/4/14)

Use the SVD and Itaste VV V3 for the clearo's and the Nemesis and KTS for the Kayfun, RSST and Trident! Also use the SVD as an Ohms meter when rebuilding coils.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (12/4/14)

The hades mod is the only mech I want to try. With those power batteries I may not even notice the horrific voltage drop

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> The hades mod is the only mech I want to try. With those power batteries I may not even notice the horrific voltage drop
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


For me portability is a must too. The Vanilla is just slightly bigger than the nemesis and that is just perfect. Combined with hitting hard and the hidden soft firing button it seems perfect. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (12/4/14)

I love the Vanilla mod. Was on my list for a long time. The Vanilla with the Origen looks damn stylish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

When does Hades get here @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (12/4/14)

Next week Wednesday around there

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> hi guys, so how important are the magnets for the nemesis?
> 
> what is its purpose exactly?


@Riaz, I too am asking this question and share in your interest for the answer.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/4/14)

My Nemesis and Russian cuddle me in the evening and the SVD and Aero Tank are by my side during the day.


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Wayne said:


> @Riaz, I too am asking this question and share in your interest for the answer.



Magnets used to replace the spring in the firing switch mechanism. Some like it, some don't, If you're happy with your switch, don't replace with magnets.


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Wayne said:


> @Riaz, I too am asking this question and share in your interest for the answer.


Agree with @johan, if you are happy with the stock switch then dont swap it out.

Some have noticed that the spring weakens over time and then the throw of the switch is not the same. Magnets allow for a more consistent throw for a longer period of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

